# √ Birthday Bombed By Jam √



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

I Got Hit Hard Today With A Fiver By My Buddy Jam,!
Thanks For The Nice Sticks I Will Enjoy Em'


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey Jam Where Did You Find The 5 Slot Bags?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Heres one place to get them. But you have to buy 1000. Every so often someone here does a split keep an eye out.

http://fujipub.com/gargoyle/cigarbags.html


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet Birthday hit there!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice hit, EK got smoked!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Great hit Jam... atleast we know he will be msoking good for his b-day... happy b-day bro


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice hit there. Happy B-Day EK. Smoke em up.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Happy -B-Day EK! Great hit Jam


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday enjoy the smokes!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Thats one great birthday bomb. Enjoy it and Happy B-Day!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

happy birthday man! enjoy the smokes! looks like a good hit


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice hit. Damn fine smokes


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet hit


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice hit Jam!! Happy Birthday EK!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice hit, Happy b-day!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice hit and Happy Birthday


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

That is indeed a HAPPY B'day!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Enjoy the smokes Bro .......By the way Gargoyle does not sell or make the 5 finger bags anymore if anyone wants some 3 finger bags drop me a pm


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great B-day hit!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet B-Day hit! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice job getting Jammed up Skillz


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice Bday smack down-Enjoy


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hit


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Happy B-day, nice hit


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

NICE birthday spankin' right there!


----------

